# Nikon D90 with Nikkor 55-200mm VR Lens??



## Southern Belle (Aug 30, 2010)

I have the Nikon D90 (Which I love) but I am always at my husband's track days and the 18-105 lens isn't cutting it sitting at the public's seats. I'm getting the Nikkor 55-200mm VR lens in hopes that I can get clearer shots from a further distance. I bought my lens for 155$. Was this a good idea??? Any suggestions would be great, thanks!


----------



## 786soul (Aug 30, 2010)

For $155 that's a pretty good deal. I speak more in "canon" but I know that lens sells around $250+ new. Was it used? Good condition? You'll find with the extra reach you can get closer, but maybe not as close as I think you may have hoped. At a track, a 70-300 may have done better for you.


----------



## Southern Belle (Aug 30, 2010)

I considered that as well but the only 70-300mm in my price range was non-vr and I wasn't comfortable with that. Would the VR matter significantly during track days?


----------



## 786soul (Aug 30, 2010)

Not so much outdoors especially in enough light, if you've got a fast enough shutter speed to work with you'll be fine. It's indoors or when the sun sets that the VR helps you out. It can compensate a few stops especially if you need to have your aperture wide open and need to keep the iso down.


----------



## Southern Belle (Aug 30, 2010)

When using my 18-105mm, it's really quick. It's just the distance that's the issue for me. I really want to expand and get the 70-200mm but right now, I really hope the 55-200mm will do this for me. Our next track day is this 6th.! :meh:


----------



## Airborne_Guy (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry to go off topic but what track do you guys go to?


----------



## Southern Belle (Aug 30, 2010)

This 6th we're going to Streets of Willow, but this past weekend, we were at Button Willow.


----------



## Jay30 (Aug 31, 2010)

I would save for the 70-300.

The last time I went to Mid Ohio I was glad I had it, a friend of mine had 55-200.


----------



## Southern Belle (Aug 31, 2010)

What about a Sigma 70-300mm non-vr? Would that be a better shot than my nikkor 55-200mm vr? They're around the same price range.


----------

